# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Sdh 3 hari tdk mau makan

## Petruk

Ikan di kolam cuman 1 ekor yg tdk mau makan sampai 3 hari, setelah saya perhatikan tdk ada memar & luka dibadan. apakah perlu dikarantina + garam. Mohon petunjuk dari para Sifu2.

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Petruk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisfansbdg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisfansbdg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zoov

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Petruk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Petruk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

> ikannya diam aja di satu tempat. di kolam bnyak temennya om


Kalo kondisinya seperti ini, berarti ikannya memang bermasalah, segera dipisahkan ke bak karantina sebelum nyebar ke yang lain, kalo masih belum yakin pengobatannya, minimum dikasih aerasi yg tinggi dan garam 0.3% dulu, kalo ada heater boleh juga dikasih sekalian, ingat utk tutup bak karantinanya, biasanya ikan suka lompat...

----------


## Zoov

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Petruk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Petruk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zoov

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

